# My first Colnago



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking for more high speed stability I found out Conagos were one of the best so here it is...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

nice !

what about having a handbuild wheelset on Dura Ace Hubs


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice bike.

I agree that a Colnago is one of the most stable bikes I have ever ridden.

Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Beautiful....the entire set up looks so "right".....very well done


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Another vote of approval here! And I too agree, best descending bike I've ever ridden. Ernesto found the majic formula.


----------



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

*do not worry*



Salsa_Lover said:


> nice !
> 
> what about having a handbuild wheelset on Dura Ace Hubs


did not forget about those , will be soon...


----------



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

fabsroman said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> I agree that a Colnago is one of the most stable bikes I have ever ridden.
> 
> Have you ridden it yet?



Yes, already a couple of weeks of slowly setting it... coming from a 73° HTA
I found the most improvement when pushing it in big chainring uphills, you do not have to worry about driving it, the bike goes where it need to. Also spinning improves, the front wheel does not zig zag at all, one just thinks about spinning as fast as possible, the bike does the "rest". I the beginning I felt the steering was still a little quick for my intended riding, but as the spacers went away... I now have no spacer under the stem and man...I discovered a new world down there ,the handling is much slower and I do not need to correct trajectories inside the turns. I do not know if you guys understand what I mean.
On the other side I think the whole story about this fames' comfort is bullshit. I found my alloy Principia Ellipse SX to be more comfortable (same parts,wheels,tubulars,tire pressure and pump...) but one cannot have everything...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

aingeru said:


> Yes, already a couple of weeks of slowly setting it... coming from a 73° HTA
> I found the most improvement when pushing it in big chainring uphills, you do not have to worry about driving it, the bike goes where it need to. Also spinning improves, the front wheel does not zig zag at all, one just thinks about spinning as fast as possible, the bike does the "rest". I the beginning I felt the steering was still a little quick for my intended riding, but as the spacers went away... I now have no spacer under the stem and man...I discovered a new world down there ,the handling is much slower and I do not need to correct trajectories inside the turns. *I do not know if you guys understand what I mean*.


Indeed we do, that is the magic about Colnagos 



> On the other side I think the whole story about this fames' comfort is bullshit. I found my alloy Principia Ellipse SX to be more comfortable (same parts,wheels,tubulars,tire pressure and pump...) but one cannot have everything...


If you wanted comfort you should have got a C-50, the EP is much stiffer but in a good way.

I do have now the EP and the C-50 and I find them complementary.


----------

